# Limestone DIFC



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

Any living in the Limestone DIFC? Just want to know what the apartments are like there?


----------



## dchou1107 (Jan 21, 2011)

have a friend who is moving there and it is nice.


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

dchou1107 said:


> have a friend who is moving there and it is nice.


Thanks, how about the area?


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

What anout the area though?


----------



## m1986 (Aug 6, 2011)

Tropic said:


> What anout the area though?


It's an amazing place to live


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

m1986 said:


> It's an amazing place to live


M1986, i assume you currently live there? What is the area like and the service provided? 
-does the apartment have underground parking/concierge service?
-distance from dubai mall


----------



## dchou1107 (Jan 21, 2011)

5-7 min taxi to dubai mall. right next to ritz carlton as well


----------



## m1986 (Aug 6, 2011)

Tropic said:


> M1986, i assume you currently live there? What is the area like and the service provided?
> -does the apartment have underground parking/concierge service?
> -distance from dubai mall


I live near by and I work at DIFC. The area as such is very peaceful.. You have loads of good restaurants at DIFC 
Dubai mall is hardly a km or 2 away.
I'm not too sure about the parking.


----------



## itepgas (Aug 7, 2011)

hi
been toying with the idea of moving there. any idea on the prices ?


----------



## AFCDXB (Oct 9, 2012)

Hey Guys,

New to this forum. Am moving to Dubai next month, am strongly considering Limestone house because it seems to have the best finishing of any of the apartments i've seen and is located close to DIFC where I will work.

Anyone got any info on this building? How full is it? What can I expect for monthly bills in a 1 bedroom apartment?

Cheers


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

It was between there and the Khalifa for me but I went with the Khalifa as driving into/out of DIFC is more of a pain with the road configuration. Very nice apartments but like the Khalifa, no balconies or ability to open a window. Only 2 downfalls in my opinion.


----------



## AFCDXB (Oct 9, 2012)

INFAMOUS said:


> It was between there and the Khalifa for me but I went with the Khalifa as driving into/out of DIFC is more of a pain with the road configuration. Very nice apartments but like the Khalifa, no balconies or ability to open a window. Only 2 downfalls in my opinion.


Yeah same, or the address hotel but I ruled that out, way too overpriced although I did like the idea of living in a hotel to meet people. Limestone seems to be better value for money than the Burj.. I thought I read somewhere that some of the limestone flats have balconies? Anyway.. How is living in the Burj? Decent views?


----------

